# First goose (Snow) hunt upcoming 4/7/06



## skief (Jan 12, 2006)

I will set out on my first goose hunt this April. I have a Beretta 302A Circa 1982, 12, 3" looks like its out of the box, which I purchased from a border patrol agent who had moved to Las Vegas. Said he bought it to hunt birds, had an o/u, never got around to the semi. At any rate< I am curious if this gun is enough for Snows and what type of shot is recommended. I will be hunting in Devils Lake ND area 4/7-4/10. I was told that I may not be able to shoot steel shot out of the barrel (checking with Beretta) so I am looking to alternatives (copper coated or similar). Being new to this type of hunting, loads, etc... I am looking for some advice. Suggestions on loads (being a newbie to waterfowl, not familar with Kent, BB, BBB, or coated pellets, etc...), gun I will be using (if anyone familiar< I will have been to the range and many stations prior to hunt< but I want to figure loads and pattern prior). I have shot the gun at the range and it seems like a monster, but thats at the range. Also any recs on choke selection would help too! I appreciate the forum, you alls time and consideration.


----------



## grizzly (Jan 14, 2003)

If you can afford it my choice would be HEVI-SHOT.that stuff kills..its heavier than lead has great kenetic energy.


----------



## The Dak (Nov 23, 2003)

Copper coated lead does NOT qualify as non-toxic shot, if that's what you were implying.


----------



## skief (Jan 12, 2006)

I have an older gun that wont take steel or equal shot. I need to get another barrel for the gun, get another gun, or use non-toxic shot that is rated for barrels that don't do steel. Does the hevishot fit the bill?


----------



## The Dak (Nov 23, 2003)

I would call the manufacturer before deciding whether the gun will take steel or not. Most manfrs. test their guns to answer these questions. Otherwise you might be able to call someone like Remington to see if they have tested their loads in that particular type of gun.

There are actually very few barrels that are not compatible with steel in some way. The biggest problems were with some of the early steel loads and largest shot sizes, but many of these issues have been resolved with the better wads they use now.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

If the manufacturer says no to steel, I would be hesitant to use Hevi Shot too as that stuff is about as hard as steel shot is, and not soft like lead is.

That leaves Bismuth which is equal to lead and the often used alternative for older guns.

Is you barrel a "fixed" choke or screw in chokes?


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I have berretta 303A and I have shot alot of steel through it. When I mean a lot I mean thousands and thousands of rounds. I have been shooting this gun since 1988. My father used it before that. He mainly used it for deer (no slug barrel) and pheasants. But I would call or email berretta and they will let you know.


----------



## cranebuster (Nov 2, 2004)

Your gun will handle steel just fine, the whole steel shot thing was just a myth, with the cushioned wads of todays steel you will not have any problems. You may run into some erosion if it is a full choke, but not for a few thousand rounds, if you get that many on your trip, I wanna come too! 1's or 2' in a 3" should work fine for anything you'll encounter.


----------



## skief (Jan 12, 2006)

I have contacted Beretta and they said the choke couldn't handle steel? My barrel is fixed and I believe it to be modified. Inscription on the barrel says 12 GA. 3 in - 28 inches M. I am assuming M = Modified. I have shot nitro mags from Rem. with no ill effect. Granted they have not accumulated enough barrel time to make an impact. I talked to Corsons and Ballistic Specialties, who deal in used barrels as suggested by Beretta. Both say there shoud be no problem. They offer a 303a 28" barrel, however they say they haven't had an order placed on record? I guess too dated. This is why they suggested the other companies, I suppose. The only issue ever mentioned was if it had a full choke. I have heard Bismuth is higher velocity and heavier than steel anywho. Say if all this is true, modified = steel ok, i can use steel or the Bismuth. I know its more expensive, but realative to the hunt its minimal at best. The 303 improvement over the 302 was the barrel. They made it to specifically accept steel (choke system). There were a few other minor changes but bassically the same gun into the late 90's when the 390 came along. From what I have been told and read. I am extremely appreciative of all the input. I belong to a 1911 forum and find that the advice you get in these forums can save alot of time and trouble (and money). Thanks again. Does anyonethink the 3" is too small for this endeavor? I have a good friend who picked up a 3 1/2" Nova and said it works just fine> I have some credits at a local retailer and could probably pick up a new oen for $200 my cost. 3" ok?


----------

